# Building a Barn?



## VendettasGirl (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm looking into building a simple 2 stall barn next to my house. It just needs to be 2 stalls and that's it. I don't want to build a run-in because they won't use it. Any Ideas on layouts and how much it would cost me to build it myself. We do have experience building run-ins so I think we could handle a small 2 stall. I just need something to put them in in the winter when its raining for days like it is now. They used to have a run in but they never used it. Thanks.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Are you thinking of a shedrow or a barn with inside stalls?


----------



## VendettasGirl (Nov 26, 2013)

A shedrow would be fine. I just want to build something to keep them warm and dry.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

You can google 'free barn plans' and find some very easy designs at some of the agg schools. Here is one:

Agricultural Building and Equipment Plan List

under Horse, this one is pretty nice http://bioengr.ag.utk.edu/extension/extpubs/Plans/6118.pdf

This one is a bit simpler since it doesn't need trusses http://bioengr.ag.utk.edu/extension/extpubs/Plans/5838.pdf

and there are others. We built our pole barn ourselves using a design from one of these university sites. Based on the materials cost for our barn, I think you could build a nice 2 stall shedrow for around $2000.


----------



## VendettasGirl (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks a lot! I think we still have a lot of wood in my Grandfathers barn so hopefully I wont have to buy a lot of stuff!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You could just build yourself a run-in and section it off making stall walls and such. Something you are already comfortable doing and know the costs of...
I would though make a overhang of at least 4' minimum so if a driving rain and they are locked in they don't get wet nor their stalls.
Preferably a 8' over hang would keep _you_ dry while feeding and mucking their stalls if the rain persisted for a few days...just something to think about if you are doing this from a new beginning.
:wink:


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Heres a layout. You could turn the garage into a hay/feed/tack room. 








Or with this, put a tie area in front of the tack room.


----------

